# went to go buy a saw, and bought this



## 2yb3 (Jan 25, 2011)

So other day went to go check out the saws downtown, found a nice 036 was going to bring it home with me, but decided id buy it later and check out some more saws, went over to grandma's store, talk to grandma, so Instead of going crazy and on a saw shopping spree we had a talk, about something thats always starring me in the face when im out at the farm working in the shop. Was going to give her a down payment and pay off the rest but she will take it all at once, will only take a few months of saving.







next to my quad






66 fairlane 500xl. The paint is a bit rough from people rubbing and scraping against it. Actually the rear bumper and most of the chrome is off, the plan was to have it repainted (grandpa's plan) but he passed away of cancer before he could do anymore to it. All it needs to drive outa the shop is a new fuel pump, the one grandpa had got lost so ill pick one up tomorow, just the 289 in it with the auto tranny. At least I got the shop to work on it with all the tools ill need lol. I know its not a chainsaw, but thought it something very cool nonetheless


----------



## Bob Wright (Jan 26, 2011)

Gotta love those old Fairlane's. I have a '64 that is the same color blue...Bob


----------



## promac850 (Jan 26, 2011)

Gotta love the classics.  Nice car!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet, Is it stock or does the motor have some goodys in it.


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 5, 2011)

nice score My first old car was a 66 XL500 with a 289. Frame rotted out and I ended up putting the drivetrain in my 66 mustang. Had a sweet spot for them ever since!


----------



## 2yb3 (Feb 5, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Sweet, Is it stock or does the motor have some goodys in it.


 
I believe it's stock, tho you never know with grandpa. I dont have anything against the 289, but later down the road I'd like to take it and the auto trans out for a 428 and 4 speed, at least something a little faster than the 289 lol


----------



## NYH1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice!


----------

